# [solved] Linux erkennt nicht das gesamte RAM

## TheSmallOne

Hi,

wahrscheinlich habe ich nur einen ganz blöden Fehler gemacht, aber es ist so, dass ich mir seit 10 Jahren das erste Mal wieder einen neuen Computer gegönnt habe. Ich habe Gentoo darauf installiert, nach Installations-Handbuch (eine richtige Neuinstallation habe ich auch seit Jahren nicht mehr gemacht) und habe jetzt festgestellt, dass das System nur etwa 2,5GB meiner eigentlich vorhandenen 4GB RAM erkennt, obwohl ich die Kerneloption CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y gesetzt habe.

Habe ich noch eine andere Option übersehen, oder habe ich möglicherweise einfach einen konzeptionellen Denkfehler, weil ich so lange aus der Übung war?

Achja, ich denke zwar nicht, dass es mit dem Problem zu tun hat, aber der Prozesor ist ein Athlon II X2 240, das Mainboard ein Asus M2N68-AM SE2.Last edited by TheSmallOne on Tue Mar 30, 2010 5:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Onboardgrafik?

32bit System?

Wenn dein Prozessor 64bit kann kannst du gefahrlos auf 64bit "updaten", dann brauchst du auch CONFIG_HIGHMEM nicht mehr explizit.

Onboardgrafikkarte klaut sich seinen Speicher vom RAM, evtl gibt es im Bios eine Option um den reservierten Speicher für die GraKa einzustellen. Oder ganz abzustellen wenn du dir eine Extra GraKa mitgekauft hast.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Onboardgrafik?
> 
> 32bit System

 

Eigentlich nicht.

Glaube schon. Kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern bei der Installation irgendwo vor die Wahl zwischen 32 und 64 gestellt worden zu sein.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn dein Prozessor 64bit kann kannst du gefahrlos auf 64bit "updaten", dann brauchst du auch CONFIG_HIGHMEM nicht mehr explizit.

 

Okay, kannst du mir evtl noch sagen, wo ich einen Upgrade-Guide finde?

Und es gibt auch sonst keine Probleme damit?

Eine Frage hätte ich dann aber doch noch: Gibt es heutzutage denn überhaupt noch viele 32bit-Prozessoren zu kaufen? Die Frage 32/64-bit System scheint mir jedenfalls eine zu sein, die im Gentoo Installations-Handbuch angesprochen werden sollte.

----------

## franzf

"Update" ist etwas falsch asugedrückt. von 32->64Bit ändert sich so viel. Da musst du alles neu kompilieren (nicht nur den Kernel, gans system + world).

Nimm dir die Zeit für ne Neuinstallation. Wähle die "amd64"-installations-cd (oder minimal, was du halt Bock hast  :Wink: ). Du brauchst nämlich für eine 64bit-Installation ein 64bit-chroot...

Hier dann auch gleich der Link zu den passenden CFLAGS:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/AMD#Athlon_X2_7x50.2C_Phenom_X3.2FX4.2C_Phenom_II.2C_Athlon_II

----------

## nikaya

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Onboardgrafik?
> 
> 32bit System 
> 
> Eigentlich nicht.
> ...

 

Die Wahl triffst Du vor der Installation, nämlich in dem Du dich für die entsprechende Installations-CD entscheidest. Für 32-bit nimmst Du eine x86-CD, für 64-bit eine amd64-CD und die entsprechenden Installationsanleitungen.

Gentoo Linux/AMD64 Frequently Asked Questions:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei einem 32bit System hast du 4GB Adressraum. Nicht 4GB Speicher zu Verfügung. Und da muss dann der Adressraum der Hardware rein usw. Verfügbare 2,5 GB sind allerdings arg wenig, du landest normalerweise so bei 3,2 GB. Es gibt da eine Krücke, bei man auch unter 32bit mehr Speicher nutzen kann, aber das geht extrem auf Kosten der Performance.

Setz das Ganze noch mal als 64bit System auf, dann hast du den vollen Speicher. Weiterhin können dann mehr Register deine CPU genutzt werden. Musst es leider noch mal installieren, gibt keinen anderen Weg, aber es lohnt sich.

----------

## Max Steel

Das passende Handbuch gibbet hier.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

^^

Viel Erfolg.

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Eine Frage hätte ich dann aber doch noch: Gibt es heutzutage denn überhaupt noch viele 32bit-Prozessoren zu kaufen? Die Frage 32/64-bit System scheint mir jedenfalls eine zu sein, die im Gentoo Installations-Handbuch angesprochen werden sollte.

 

Inzwischen gibt es keine Prozessoren ohne 64bit Technik (von AMD oder Intel) für den Otto-Normal-Zerstörer zu kaufen. Einzige Ausnahme (=bestätigt die Regel) sind die frühen Intel Atoms (soweit ich weiß).

Auf Ebay gibt es noch ein paar 32bit Prozessoren, glaub ich. Aber auch da sterben die aus.

Edith:

Hast Recht Klaus, danke   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du meinst, Prozessoren ohne 64bit.....

----------

## Max Steel

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Du meinst, Prozessoren ohne 64bit.....

 

Ja du hast Recht, danke für die Berichtigung   :Embarassed: 

So und jetz ins Bett, bevor ich noch mehr Unsinn verzapfe.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Setz das Ganze noch mal als 64bit System auf, dann hast du den vollen Speicher. Weiterhin können dann mehr Register deine CPU genutzt werden. Musst es leider noch mal installieren, gibt keinen anderen Weg, aber es lohnt sich.

 

Naja, war zwar ärgerlich, aber ich habe mir jetzt das System als 64bit System neu installiert (mit ein paar Stolpersteinen).

Eine Sache fand ich allerdings seltsam: Ich habe /usr/portage auf einer eigenen Partition und hatte unter distfiles eigentlich noch alle nötigen Quellen (da ich ja erst einen Tag zuvor das ganze installiert hatte). Trotzdem meinte emerge einige Pakete neu herunterladen zu müssen; gefühlt natürlich nur die ganz großen (wie Kernel, OpenOffice etc.)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das ist jetzt schwer zu beantworten. Zum einen ist es so, dass natürlich immer wieder neue Pakete raus kommen, also dass sie einfach aktualisiert wurden. Zum anderen werden manche Pakete nicht gleichzeitig für x86 und amd64 herausgegeben. Inzwischen kaum noch, aber in der ersten Zeit ist da amd64 immer etwas hinterher gehinkt.

----------

## franzf

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Trotzdem meinte emerge einige Pakete neu herunterladen zu müssen; gefühlt natürlich nur die ganz großen (wie Kernel, OpenOffice etc.)

 

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/app-office/openoffice

3.2 ist stable auf x86, aber noch nicht auf amd64. Sollte eigentlich schon längst sein, aber vllt. fehlen Tester... ->https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305195

3.2 läuft hier eigentlich problemlos auf amd64.

----------

## mv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> ist stable auf x86, aber noch nicht auf amd64.

 

Solche Sachen finde ich sehr ärgerlich, vor allem wenn man wie ich gleichzeitig ein amd64 und x86-System betreibt: Nach jedem Sync muss ich manuell die Versionen anpassen, weil die beiden Teams nie syncron stabilisieren. Ich hatte einmal vorgeschlagen, eine Syntax wie ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64&x86" einzuführen, wobei das zweite bedeuten soll, dass nur stabilisiert wird, wenn ~amd64 und x86 in den KEYWORDS stehen, aber dieser Vorschlag wurde leider abgelehnt.

----------

## firefly

ich habe gerade eben neu gesynced und openoffice 3.2.0 ist auch für amd64 als stable markiert. Wenn auch in checkin note nur x86 drinn steht.

 *Quote:*   

> eix openoffice
> 
> [N] app-office/openoffice (3.2.0): OpenOffice.org, a full office productivity suite

 

siehe auch: http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-3.2.0.ebuild?rev=1.18&view=markup

----------

